# bunte scrollbars funktionieren nicht



## Maren (10. März 2003)

Hallo zusammen!
Vielleicht bin ich ja doof, aber ich krieg das mit den farbigen scrollbars nicht gebacken. habe schon die "suchen" funktion eingesetzt und alles was nach hilfe aussah gelesen, aber alle tags die ich gefunden habe
unter anderem den hier und ich glaub die anderen waren ähnlich

body{ 
font-size : 9pt; 
font-family : Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif; 
scrollbar-arrow-color : #666699; 
scrollbar-base-color : #BBBB99; 
scrollbar-face-color : #FFFFFF; 
scrollbar-highlight-color : #FFFFFF; 
scrollbar-shadow-color : #FFFFFF; 
} 

funktionieren einfach nicht. argh. mann muss die ja im <head> bereich einsetzen, das ist klar, und sichtbar sind sie bei mir auf andern seiten auch, da ich IE 6.0 benutze und es sonst ja auch sehe, also daran kanns ja net legen!
Ich weiß, das kam hier schon ganz oft, aber ich werd nicht schlau draus. bin halt noch anfänger, aber naja, von euch kann mir bestimmt wer helfen! Danke schonmal! Ciao Maren


----------



## Adam Wille (10. März 2003)

Hast du denn auch so ein schönes <style>-Tag drumrumgesetzt? 

```
<style type="text/css">
body {
    // here we go...
}
</style>
```
hth,
Geist


----------



## Maren (10. März 2003)

ja hatte ich  Naja, ich tüftel noch was dran rum, vielleicht finde ich ja irgendwann noch die lösung und komme zur erleuchtung! Aber ratschläge sind gerne willkommen! Ciao


----------



## Adam Wille (10. März 2003)

Warum klappt's dann bei mir genauso, wie du es gemeint hast?



Mal bitte eine Beispielseite online stellen, der Fehler kann nicht so schwerwiegend sein. 

'n Grüßle,
Geist


----------



## Fabian H (10. März 2003)

Also bei mir klappts auch problemlos. Sogar mit IE 5.5


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. März 2003)

Hi Maren,

drei Sachen 

1) Lädt die Datei mit den Farbigen Scrollbalken in einem Frame? Wenn ja, schau im Frameset ob du vielleicht das Scrolling deaktiviert hast...

2) hast du genügend content auf der Seite, so dass du Scrollen müsstest?

3) Hast du vielleicht die Scrollbalken via CSS unterdrückt?

ciao


----------



## rickinator (4. Juli 2004)

*CSS include Problem*

bei mir ist es das gleiche problem.

ich habe die Farbe der Scrollbalken als CSS gespeichert. meine Datei heiss scroll.css Ich habe Sie per Verknüpfung in meine Site eingebaut. beim Nachrichtenfeld vom Kontaktformular funktioniert sie tadellos nur bei der eigentlichen seite will sie halt nicht

hier ist die testseite: TESTSITE FÜR SCROLLBARS 

hier ist der link zur css datei: CSS- DATEI 

DANKE

lg rickinator


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Juli 2004)

@rickinator....

die Testseite hat Scrollbars, welche Augenkrebs verursachen könnten....es funktioniert also bestens(bei mir)

Leere mal deinen Browsercache.... vielleicht gaukelt dir der IE etwas (altes) vor.


----------



## rickinator (4. Juli 2004)

*FRAGE*

Wo kann ich den leeren


----------



## Quaese (4. Juli 2004)

Hi,

um farbige Scrollbars anzuzeigen, muss der Browser in den Quirks-Mode gesetzt werden.
D.h. der DocType sollte wie folgt aussehen:

```
<!doctype html public "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
```
Im *Full Standards Mode* (strict.dtd) und *Almost Standards Mode* (loose.dtd)
funktionieren die farbigen Bars höchstens in DIVs, die mit *overflow: hidden* 
ausgezeichnet wurden.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Nuka (4. Juli 2004)

So sollte es gehen.
Der doppelpunkt sollte noch am wort sein.

```
body{ 
font-size: 9pt; 
font-family: Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif; 
scrollbar-arrow-color: #666699; 
scrollbar-base-color: #BBBB99; 
scrollbar-face-color: #FFFFFF; 
scrollbar-highlight-color: #FFFFFF; 
scrollbar-shadow-color: #FFFFFF; 
}
```


----------



## rickinator (4. Juli 2004)

Ja Danke

geht trotzdem nicht

hier nochmals der link LINK 

soll ich es anders machen, ich mache es derzeit mit einem include befehl

bitte den Quelltext anschauen

danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Juli 2004)

Mmm... bei mir werden sie da farbig angezeigt, vorhin war sie rot(Augenkrebs)....jetzt ist sie weiss(Anämie)

Den Browsercache leerst du unter
Extras>Internetoptionen>Allgemein>Temporäre Internetdateien>Dateien löschen.

Das Problem, dass der IE dir veraltete Sachen anzeigt, kannst du (grösstenteils) auch dort beheben.
Neben dem Button "Dateien löschen" findest du einen Button "Einstellungen"

Dort aktiviere unter "neuere Versionen der gespeicherten Seiten suchen" die Option _bei jedem Zugriff auf die Seite_.

Vielleicht liegts aber auch an was anderem... wie gesagt, bei mir ist's bunt.


----------



## rickinator (4. Juli 2004)

ja jetzt war es weiss weil ich den code welcher weiter oben ist eingebaut habe. welchen ie nutzt du?


----------



## rickinator (4. Juli 2004)

kannst du mir sonst ein eigenes script erstellen inclusive homepage-einbindung welches mit vielen browsern gelesen werdne kann?

lg


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Juli 2004)

Ich hab den Avant-Brauser mit IE 5.5

Mal ne andere Frage... welchen Browser benutzt du?

Farbige Scrollbars funktionieren nur in IE5.5 und IE6.0 ....bei anderen Browsern geht das nicht... auch nicht über Umwege.


----------



## rickinator (4. Juli 2004)

ich glaube den ie6.0 bin mir aber nicht sicher. wie kann ich den dass feststellen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Juli 2004)

Suche nach iexplore.exe ....das ist der IE.

Rechtsklick>Eigenschaften>Version>Dateiversion


----------



## rickinator (4. Juli 2004)

6.0.2800.1106 ist meine version


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Juli 2004)

Dann sollte es gehen....möglicherweise ist der IE5.5 etwas toleranter, was den DOCTYPE angeht.

Hast du daher schon mal den Tip von Quaese probiert?

Ersetze die erste Zeile der Seite durch 
	
	
	



```
<!doctype html public "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
```
 oder lösche sie komplett.


----------



## rickinator (4. Juli 2004)

DANKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

ES GEHT HURRA

Dankesehr

doch schon spät aber noch

Gut ding braucht weile

LG Rickinator


----------



## Radhad (9. Juli 2004)

Auch wenn das ein paar Tage später kommt... es gab schon früher einen Post it dem doctype, beim nächsten mal alles lesen und nicht nur den neuesten 


MfG Radhad


----------

